# What to do for broken pinky toe?



## Davejlaw

I think that I broke my little toe spinning on it last night in class. It turned black and blue and is very sore when it flexes a certain way. It does not bother me at all walking, running, kicking with it, so I can keep going to class. I don't feel like having to pay a copay just to confirm that it has a little break in it so what can I do? Just tape it to the toe next to it?


----------



## HKphooey

Pour yourself a cocktail.  

I break that toe 2-3 times a year.  Not too much you can do for it.  Just make sure the toe is straight.  I usually tape it to the next toe.


----------



## shesulsa

Buddy-tape it.  That's what the doc'll do.


----------



## Phil Elmore

My friend and instructor Dave broke his toe and mentioned it to me.

"I broke my toe."

"Well," I said, "what did the doctor say?"

"Why would I go to a doctor?" he asked.

"Uh... because you broke something?"  I replied.

"Well, it's a broken toe," he said.  "Can't do anything but wait for it not to be broken."  

He taped it up, and that was that.


----------



## Ceicei

If it is a clean break, there isn't anything more for the doctor to do beyond what the others said (taping to the next toe).  If it is a messy break (compound break with tearing of the skin and muscles, etc.,) then that is when a doctor should be seen for repair.  I suggest you tape the toe.

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Buddy-tape it. That's what the doc'll do.


 
Yep..That's what mine did...Do it yourself and save money...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Tape it to it's next door neighbor, and leave it alone for 6 weeks. There. Just saved you a $450.00 visit to a urgicenter and x-rays.

Oh yeah...if it hurts, take some OTC's as directed on the bottle.

My underground, illegal preference for adjunct care: Rub some DMSO into it twice daily (AM, and at bedtime). Get the diluted stuff; less likely to peel skin, and just as effective as the pure (70/30 dilution).

Regards,

Dave


----------



## fireman00

I've broken my big toes about a half dozen times over the years - tear a cotton ball in half and insert the 1/2 cotton ball between the toes then wrap the toes in 1 layer of gauze and tape 'em up.  This will help to prevent blisters/ discomfort - or you can go hardcore and just tape 'em together.


----------



## gixxershane

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Tape it to your next door neighbor, and leave it alone for 6 weeks. There. Just saved you a $450.00 visit to a urgicenter and x-rays.
> 
> Oh yeah...if it hurts, take some OTC's as directed on the bottle.
> 
> My underground, illegal preference for adjunct care: Rub some DMSO into it twice daily (AM, and at bedtime). Get the diluted stuff; less likely to peel skin, and just as effective as the pure (70/30 dilution).
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


 
what if you dont like your next door neighbor????? :rofl:


if it isnt facing in another direction than the other toes, tape it up.. :uhyeah:


----------



## Andrew Green

I did a toe break, just taped it.

Probably should have had it looked at as 5 years later I still have no movement at all in that knuckle and a ton of pain on the slightest toe stubbing.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I did a toe break, just taped it.
> 
> Probably should have had it looked at as 5 years later I still have no movement at all in that knuckle and a ton of pain on the slightest toe stubbing.


 
Crack it. Abruptly, and sharply, induce a full range of motion in the joint. It'l hurt like heck, go through the normal stages of healing that a sprain/strain does, but will also break up the myofibrosis that bridges the joint and restore motion. But it will hurt.

Advice for the personally sadistic,

Dave.

PS -- yes, I've doen this on myself. Both big toes, and the "ring" toe and pinky toe on the right. Just got tired of walking funny.


----------



## Andrew Green

Great, thanks, now after a night involving some drinks I will remember this and it will seem like a good idea 

I figure one day I'll get a doctor to look at it and do what they do, until then I just avoid walking into things barefoot


----------



## bobster_ice

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> I think that I broke my little toe spinning on it last night in class. It turned black and blue and is very sore when it flexes a certain way. It does not bother me at all walking, running, kicking with it, so I can keep going to class. I don't feel like having to pay a copay just to confirm that it has a little break in it so what can I do? Just tape it to the toe next to it?


 
Ouch, is it sore? I would see a doctor if I were you, just to be on the safe side, even though it is a broken toe.


----------



## Raewyn

Like every body else here I have broken toes.  I somehow managed to break the same toe twice:uhyeah:  All you can really do is tape it up and just be careful when you are training.  Can be a real pain in the butt


----------



## Davejlaw

Thanks everyone for the advice; I taped it up and it will be some time before that piggy goes to the market again...


----------



## Ceicei

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Crack it. Abruptly, and sharply, induce a full range of motion in the joint. It'l hurt like heck, go through the normal stages of healing that a sprain/strain does, but will also break up the myofibrosis that bridges the joint and restore motion. But it will hurt.
> 
> Advice for the personally sadistic,
> 
> Dave.
> 
> PS -- yes, I've doen this on myself. Both big toes, and the "ring" toe and pinky toe on the right. Just got tired of walking funny.



I had my big toe broken once.  After the initial sharp pain and the dull pain during the following few weeks, the toe then went numb and I could no longer move it.  Eventually, I had to go see a doctor.  All he injected was cortisone (or something like that) to break down the scar tissue around the nerves.   Those shots (two of them) eventually took care of the problem, so feeling and motion came back.  I think I prefer the shots better than re-breaking the toe.

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol

I've had two broken toes since I started Kenpo.

Only...neither had anything to do with Kenpo (doh...)

I've taped them up.  

Vitamin C helps clear up the bruising.


----------



## tkd_jen

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the advice; I taped it up and it will be some time before that piggy goes to the market again...


 
I think I re-broke my little toe when I fell off my chair laughing at that reply! So, yeah same as everyone else tape it until you think it doesn't need to be taped, then keep taping for 2 more weeks just to be sure.

When I broke mine, my instructor came over and said "What's wrong?"
Me: I think I broke my litle toe
Instructor: Are you sure

I then grabbed it near the nail and moved it so if formed a 90 degree angle. It was kinda cool looking! I then said "Yep I'm sure!"

It still has a weird bump, and whatever color my other toes are, the little one will be a litle different. Oh well, just keep kickin I guess!


----------



## stingg

I've broken a couple toes, and my mom (who broke hers a few years back and actually went to the dr for it) said that he told her there wasn't anything he could really do, but that you should alternate hot and cold packs because the changing temperature would increase blood flow to the area and accelerate healing. The cold also decreases inflammation, which is especially damaging.


----------



## Slippery_Pete

You can't do anything for a broken toe...wear thick sturdy sole shoes (most suggest Doc Martins or similar work boot type of shoe NO FLIP FLOPS!!) and try taping your pinky to the next toe...also think about purchasing some martial arts shoes to prevent further toe injuries


----------



## Shodan

I broke my ring finger toe (the one next to the pinky) a few months ago when I walked into the wall!!  It was out at a weird angle and hurt like anything......so I went to Urgent Care and they gave me a really stylish hard-soled shoe to wear for 6 weeks.  I later went to my regular doctor who told me they should have buddy taped it.  So....the two doctors disagreed on the taping.  Mine was broken in two places and a spiral fracture.....so it wasn't pretty.  Anyway, since I couldn't pivot on it without pain, I was pretty much out of karate for those 6 weeks......but it took a full 8 weeks before it stopped hurting.  Then, I wore karate shoes for another 3 weeks or so to make sure it was protected.  Now, it's back to normal.  So......do what you can with it without too much pain- don't overwork it......give it time to heal and wear shoes when you can to keep from re-injuring it right away.  Best wishes to you for a speedy recovery.....I know it's not fun!!


----------



## pstarr

Tape it to the 4th toe and stay off of it!  Broken toes are NO fun!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Tape it!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## John Brewer

Duct Tape is your friend!


----------



## shesulsa

Crane557 said:
			
		

> Duct Tape is your friend!


Oh gawd ... don't use duct tape ... sheesh ....


----------



## 7starmantis

HAHAHA!! Yeah, duct tape would work, but wow I dont think I would advise it!

Everyone has said it....tape it. Get some sports tape from your local drug store and tape it securly. Dont cut off blood supply, but get it nice and tight. Thats about it. Stay off it if possible.


----------



## Slippery_Pete

although if you want one of the strongest ankle tapes...i dont advise using duct tape...and if you do use duct tape to help lock a joint ((many people do because of the little give)) first apply either some pre-wrap or athletic tape...not the duct tape fan? then make sure to buy an athletic tape with a high weave ((johnson and johnson is used by most NCAA schools and professional teams although it may be harder to find))...also...pre-wrap is highly discouraged because it pretty much defers the entire purpose of an ankle tape...sorry kind of a rant


----------



## John Brewer

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh gawd ... don't use duct tape ... sheesh ....


Yeah it can be kinda hard to get off!


----------



## theWren

I actually just broke my pinky toe today at a judo tourny. Fighting a guy who insanely awesome (beat him too o.- was a fluke)... my pinky toe though, after a throw, was point perpendicular to the other toes. Then the guy threw me, slammed the toe back into the socket. Medic said it was just dislocated, but now, hours later, its puffed up twice its size, and is has some huge purple spots. took some aspirin, and am icing it down now


----------

